# I found a great gun at a great price.



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was browsing at a LGS today and saw what looked like an old friend to me. It was a Ruger M77 MK II in stainless steel with the skeletonized stock. I had owned one many years ago in .270 cal. and have always regretted trading it off. That gun was a killing machine that filled more than its' share of freezers with venison.

I asked the salesman if I could handle it and he cleared the gun and passed it to me. The rifle was chambered in .270 just like the one I had. There was very little wear and tear that I could see on the gun and the action was as smooth as glass. 

Long story short, I told the salesman that I would put $100 down on the rifle and would bring in another $275 next week when I picked it up. He had to get an OK from the boss, but the deal is done.

I just checked gunbroker.com and the used M77 MK IIs are going for $600 or more.

I knew I would find what I wanted for that birthday gift for me!:mrgreen:

GW


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy birthday to Goldwing with a cool rifle, Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I finally got the gun, ammo, and the time to go and see if I got a good deal or not. I just didn't have a convenient place to go shoot. I ended up joining a sportsmens club that I had a membership with decades ago. $50 per year and I can use the range whenever I want.



I shot the rifle at 100 yards from a bench, the target on the right shows the first 4 shots that I took using a Harris bipod and a small sandbag. The 5th, 6th, and 7th shots are on the left target and were shot off of sandbags and no bipod.

The ammo was Federal 130 grain "Extreme Point" cartridges. The second group measured a hair under an inch.

I think I got a bargain for my money!

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice Goldwing, and in a great caliber! I just bought this Ruger the other day.

Won't be able to sight it in until next Saturday though.


----------

